# "Living with Diabetes" Exhibition, Leamington Spa



## AlanJardine (Sep 8, 2009)

Noticed a leaflet when I was last in the doctors surgery. Here it is if anyone is interested. Unfortunately, I can't attend as I'm away.

"Living with Diabetes" Exhibition
Royal Spa Centre
Newbold Terrace
Leamington Spa

Saturday 31 October 2009
10.00am unti 4.00pm

Come and learn everything you need to know about diabetes at this free event.

There will be presentations, as well as information and trade stands.
​
Organised by the South Warwickshire Support Group of Diabetes UK to celebrate the 75th birthday of Diabetes UK and to raise public awareness of diabetes.


----------



## JennyL (Oct 31, 2009)

Well I went to this event and was pleasantly surprised.

There were lots of really informative stalls and there was the option to go to seminars - unfortunately I didn't have the time to attend any of the seminars.

The pleasant surprise was that there was lots of support for T2's self testing and not only from the stalls promoting meters!

Thanks for promoting the event.


----------

